# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاحد 7 يوليو (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاحد 7 يوليو (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يتدرب عصر اليوم استعدادا لمباراته امام العباسية

ادي فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ تدريبه الاخير عصر السبت قبل مباراته امام فريق العباسية مساء الاحد باستاد المريخ فى اول تجربه اعداديه للفريق استعدادا لخوض مباريات كاس السودان , وقد اشرف على التدريب مدير الجهاز الفني التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي وتحلف عن التدريبات الايفواي اوليفيه المريض ومرتضي كبير وراجي عبدالعاطي الذى يعاني من الام فى البطن .وقد شارك فى التدريبات للمرة الاولي النيجيري كلتشي بعد عودته .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رئيس نادي الامل : المجلس السابق حرك البلاغ ضدنا في مديونية تابعه له

فتح النار بقوة 
اتهم العميد أمير خير الله رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة المنافس بالدوري السوداني الممتاز بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة النادي السابقين بالتحريض وتدبير القبض عليه الذي تم بحقه الخميس الماضي من قبل شرطة ولاية نهر النيل بشمال السودان.
 وكانت شرطة ولاية نهر النيل بشمال السودان قد ألقت القبض علي رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة العميد أمير خير الله يوم الخميس الماضي بسبب مديونية سابقة على النادي لم تسدد للجهة التي استصدرت أمر القبض.
 وقال رئيس نادي الأمل أمير خير الله في تصريح خص به موقع كورة مساء اليوم السبت:"ورثنا مديونية فاقت نصف المليار جنيه سوداني عن المجلس السابق الذي لم يقم بعملية إجراءات تسلم وتسليم حتى هذه اللحظة ، ولم نحصل منه على أي مستندات تفيد بوجود مديونيات سابقة، وأضاف "رغم ذلك سددنا من المديونيات القديمة أكثر من "220" مليون جنيه منها مديونية وكالة تأكس للسفر والسياحة نظير نقل بعثة الفريق إلى انجولا وزيمبابوي في العام القبل الماضي في البطولة الكونفدرالية الإفريقية.
 وتساءل خير الله مستغرباً " لماذا تحرك أصحاب المديونية في إجراءات أمر القبض علي رئيس النادي في هذا التوقيت بالذات بعد كل هذه السنوات من الانتظار،وقال نحن نعلم جيداً أن هناك أيادٍّ ومحرضين لهم مصلحتهم الخاصة في زعزعة استقرار النادي والفريق. 
 وأشاد العميد خيرالله بأقطاب ورموز النادي وكل الذين ساهموا وتدخلوا في احتواء هذه الأزمة بدفع جزء من المديونية والالتزام بسداد بقية المديونيات خلال اليومين القادمين،ومن بينهم الفريق الهادي عبدالله والي ولاية نهر النيل والاتحاد المحلي وسلاح المدفعية بعطبرة وجهاز الأمن الوطني.
 وعن اعتذار ناديه عن مواجهة الودية التي كانت مقررة مع فريق المريخ قال: عندما أخطرنا الجهاز الفني للفريق برغبة مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ بخوض مباراة ودية مع الأمل بالخرطوم وافقنا على طلب الجهاز الفني ، إلا إننا كنا نتوقع أن يكون هناك اتفاق من مجلس المريخ على تكلفة سفر الفريق ذهاباً وإيابا من عطبرة إلي الخرطوم وسكن وإعاشة البعثة ولكن هذا لم يتم ، ولذلك اعتذرنا عن المواجهة الودية. 
 وكشف رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة بأن ناديه قد توصل لاتفاق مع نادي الهلال كادقلي بإقامة مباراتي الذهاب والإياب في دور ال16 لمنافسات كأس السودان بالعاصمة الخرطوم لتفادي التكلفة العالية وإرهاق اللاعبين من جراء السفر إلي كادوقلي وعطبرة ذهاباً وإياباً وخاصة بأن المباراتين ستلعبان في شهر رمضان.وتابع " وسنخاطب الاتحاد السوداني الذي أبدى موافقته المبدئية على قيام المباراتين بالخرطوم صباح غد ٍ الأحد لتحدد التواريخ . 
 وفي ختام تصريحه طالب رئيس نادي الأمل وزير الرياضة والمهتمين بالرياضة حماية الإداريين ورؤساء الأندية من إلقاء القبض عليهم مشيراً إلى أن هذا الأمر تكرر لأكثر من مرة على رؤساء الأندية الذين يعملون متطوعين.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يشرع في استعادة نجمه الشاب وليد علاء الدين 

 طلب عددا من اقطاب المريخ قد طلبوا من رئيس نادي المريخ ضرورة اعادة اللاعب الشاب وليد علاء الدين الى كشوفات المريخ من جديد بعد المستوى المميز الذي برز به اللاعب في بطولة الدوري لهذا الموسم بجانب بطولة سيكافا ومباراة فريقه امام الهلال وعلمت كفرووتر ان المريخ شرع رسميا في استعادة نجمه السابق واتصل بنادي هلال الجبال من اجل الاتفاق على بيع اللاعب الذي مضى ستة اشهر فقط مع الاسود قادما من شباب المريخ خاصة ان اللاعب لا يمانع في العودة من جديد الى صفوف المريخ الذي قدمه للنجومية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نجم المريخ الشاب ابراهومة: الموردة طريقنا لصدارة المجموعة

قال نجم ردريف المريخ ابراهيم محجوب بان مباراة الفريق غدا امام المورده ستكون معبرنا لصدارة المجموعة مبينا ان فريقه جاهزا من اجل تحقيق الفوز ولا شي سواه لانه يخطط من اجل التاهل مشيرا الى ان المريخ قدم مستويات مميزة في الدورة وقادر على الوصول على نهائياتها
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدكتور المحفوظ يعود من إسبانيا ويؤكد نجاح الزيارة وتحقيق مكتسبات كبيرة لقطاع الناشئين

وقع مذكرة تفاهم مع أكاديمية ريال مدريد الإسباني
عاد للخرطوم أمس الأول الدكتور حبيب الله إبراهيم المحفوظ رئيس مجلس إدارة هيئة رعاية البراعم والناشئين والشباب بولاية الخرطوم قادماً من العاصمة الإسبانية مدريد بعد زيارة ناجحة وقع خلالها مذكرة تفاهم مع أكاديمية ريال مدريد لكرة القدم للتعاون المشترك بين الطرفين وإنشاء أكاديمية لريال مدريد برعاية كريمة من سفيرة السودان بإسبانيا الأستاذة عائدة عبد المجيد وبحضور الأستاذ بله يوسف رئيس الإتحاد الوطني للشباب السوداني.
 وقال الدكتور حبيب الله أن الزيارة كانت ناجحة وحقق أغراضها تماماً حيث تم توقيع مذكرة تفاهم مع أكاديمية ريال مدريد الإسبانية يتم بموجبها إنشاء أكاديمية للريال بالخرطوم وسيصل فريق عمل إداري من نادى ريال مدريد للخرطوم في شهر سبتمبر المقبل للوقوف على إمكانية تنفيذ هذا المشروع الذي وصفه بالضخم الذي ستنعكس ثماره إيجاباً في تطور كرة القدم السودانية من خلال الإهتمام بالبراعم والناشئين والشباب وسيقف الفريق علي إمكانيات السودان والأرض المقترحة لتتنفيذ الأكاديمية وضمانات نجاحها ومن ثم الشروع في تنفيذها بالتعاون مع الجهات ذات الصلة والعلاقة.
 وحيا رئيس الهيئة الجهود الكبيرة التى قامت بها الأستاذة عايدة عبد المجيد سفيرة السودان بإسبانيا لتوقيع مذكرة التفاهم بين هيئة رعاية البراعم والناشئين وأكاديمية ريال مدريد الإسبانية وكان لإتصالاتها وتحركاتها الدور الكبير في توقيع هذه المذكرة من خلال حرصها الكبير على تطوير العلاقة بين البلدين والإستفادة من التجربة الإسبانية في مجال كرة القدم وتفعيل البرتوكولات الموقعة بين الدولتين الأمر الذي مكن الهيئة من توقيع المذكرة وقال ننتظر تعاوناً وتنسيقاً ودوراً كبيراً للسفيرة عايدة في المرحلة المقبلة والتي ستشهد بإذن الله تعالي زيارة الفريق الإداري لريال مدريد لتشييد أكاديمة الريال بالخرطوم في سبتمبر المقبل كما إمتدح الدور الكبير لولاية الخرطوم بقيادة الوالي الدكتور عبد الرحمن أحمد الخضر ووزير الشباب والرياضة الأستاذ الطيب حسن بدوي المحامي وذلك لإهتمامهم بالرياضة وقطاع الناشئين في الولاية ودعمهم المتصل له لتحقيق أهدافه المنتظرة وتفعيل البروتوكولات مع الدول الشقيقة والصديقة بما يعود بالفائدة للرياضة وقطاع الناشئين والإستفادة من العلاقات الخارجية في مجال البنيات التحتية وتأهيل الكوادر الفنية والإدارية وتبادل الخبرات والتجارب.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عبده داؤود: راضون عن ما قمنا به من عمل وقدمنا رسالة للعالم بتنظيم بطولة سيكافا

 أكد الدكتور عبده داؤود سليمان وزير المالية ولاية شمال دارفور رئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة لبطولة سيكافا للأندية السودان 2013م أن السودان نجح في تنظيم البطولة في ولايتي جنوب كردفان وشمال دارفور في حاضرتيهما كادوقلي والفاشر بصورة متميزة تتناسب ومكانته كدولة مؤسسة للإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) حيث وفقت اللجنتين المنظمتين في الولايتين من تهيئة أجواء مثالية للجنة المنظمة لسيكافا والفرق المشاركة فيها والوفود الإعلامية وضيوف البلاد وقدمت الولايتين نموذج يحتذي به في التنظيم والإهتمام بالضيوف والتحضير للبطولة فكان حفل الإفتتاح رائعاً في كل شي قدمت من خلاله ولاية جنوب كردفان ثقافتها وتراثها وكذلك حفل الختام الذي نجحت فيه فاشر السلطان بإمتياز عكست فيه الثقافة الدارفورية والتراث الدارفوري.
 وأوضح بأن تنظيم البطولة قدم رسالة للعالم أجمع عن الولايتين اللتين تشهدان إستقراراً كبيراً في شتي النواحي وبهما إمكانيات وبنيات تحتية جيدة تمكنهم من إستضافة مثل هذه التظاهرات وقال بأن كادوقلي والفاشر أكدتا تماماً علي هدوء الأوضاع الأمنية فيهما وأنهما تشهدان تنمية وتطوراً كبيراً في كل مناحي الحياة.
 وأشاد رئيس اللجنة المنظمة بكل الجهات والشخصيات التي أسهمت في تنظيم وإنجاح البطولة وعلي رأسها رئاسة الجمهورية ممثلة في رئيس الجمهورية فخامة المشير عمر البشير والنائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية الأستاذ علي عثمان محمد طه ونائب رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور الحاج آدم يوسف ومجلس الوزراء وواليا جنوب كردفان أحمد هارون وشمال دارفور عثمان محمد يوسف كبر وإتحاد دول شرق ووسط إفريقيا (سيكافا) برئاسة الرئيس تنقا والسكرتير ماسونى وأعضاء اللجنة المنظمة واللجنة المنظمة المحلية والإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم وإتحادي كادوقلي والفاشر الذين راهنوا علي نجاح الولايتين في تنظيم البطولة وسهروا الليالي لتحقيق ذلك الهدف فجاء التنظيم روعة في كل شي ووجدنا الإشادة من الجميع وقال بأن تنظيم سيكافا ونجاحنا فيه سيدفعنا لتنظيم العديد من التظاهرات والبطولات القارية والإقليمية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المنتخب يختتم اعداده بمران قوي لمواجهة الغد

 اختتم المريخ اعداده لمباراة الغد بمرام قوي تحت اشراف مديره الفني محمد عبد الله الذي وضع اللمسات الاخيرة على التوليفة الاساسية التي تلعب مواجهة بورندي غدا على بطولة امم افريقيا للمحليين المقرر اقامتها بجنوب افريقيا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مريخ الفاشر يوافق على مواجهة المريخ

وافق صباح اليوم الجهازالفني لمريخ الفاشر بقيادة المدير الفني محسن سيد على مواجهة المريخ في تجربة ودية حدد لها الثلاثاء المقبل ضمن برنامج الفريقين الاعدادي لمسابقة كاس السودان
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الخرطوم الوطني يكسب التل المصري 8-1 

فاز الخرطوم الوطني عصر امس على التل احد اندية الدرجة الثانية بمدينة الاسماعيلية ثمانية اهداف مقابل هدف ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي لبطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كبار الفنيين ينصفون راجي عبد العاطي ويصفونه باللاعب المهول

 انصف كبار الفنيين وقدامي لاعبي المريخ خلال استطلاع اجرته الصدي نجم المريخ راجي عبد العاطي حيث قال الكابتن محمد الطيب ان اللاعب راجي يعد من اخطر اللاعبين الموجودين من الساحة وهو اضافة لتوليفة المريخ باعتبار انه يجيد اللعب في اكثر من وظيفة فيما قال الكابتن الجيلي عبد الخير ان الاصابات حرمت المريخ من الاستفادة من خدمات وهو لاعب مهول وصاحب قدرات عالية وسيكون له بصمة في الفترة المقبلة بعد تعافيه واعتقد انه المريخ يملك لاعبا مهما اما الكابتن فتح الرحمن سانتو الذي تحدث للصدي فقد قال ان اللاعب راجي سريع ومشاكس وحريف ومن الصعب مراقبته.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رديف المريخ يواجه الموردة عصر اليوم

 يواجه رديف المريخ عصر اليوم رديف الموردة بدار الرياضة ام درمان وكان المريخ قد كسب مباراته امام هلال الجبال بهدف اللاعب زردية ومباراة اليوم امام الموردة تدفع به الى الصدارة ويتوقع ان تحظي المباراة بحضور جماهيري كبير بعد المستويات التي ظل يقدمها المريخ خلال الفترة الاخيرة من مباراة لاخري
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*منتخبنا يواجه بورندي عصر اليوم 

 يخوض منتخبنا الوطني في تمام الساعة الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم بتوقيت السودان مباراته امام نظيره البورندي ضمن تصفيات امم افريقيا للمحليين في المباراة الفاصلة لاحد الجولتين اللتين يصعد الفائز منهما الى نهائيات الامم الافريقية المقامة في جنوب افريقيا,
 منتخبنا اكمل اعداده لمباراة اليوم بمران قوي تحت اشراف مديره الفني محمد عبد الله الذي وضع اللمسات الاخيرة على توليفة مباراة اليوم وقدم محاضرته للاعبين وطلب منهم تطبيق المطلوب منهم على الوجه الاكمل ويتوقع ان يلعب السودان مباراة اليوم بنفس التوليفة التي لعب بها مباراة زامبيا ينضم اليها اللاعب مهند الطاهر
*

----------


## ذي يزن

*مشكوووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تسلم الحبيب ود النادر علي المجهودات الجباااااااااااره دي
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*كشف المصري لطفي نسيم, المدير الفني لمنتخب بوروندي الأول لكرة القدم, أنه يعرف الكثير عن المنتخب السوداني الذي سوف يواجهه عصر الغد بالعاصمة البوروندية بوجمبورا في المباراة الأولى الفاصلة بين الفريقين واللتين يؤهل مجموع نتيجتهما لنهائيات بطولة كأس أمم إفريقيا للاعبين المحليين"الشان" بجنوب أفريقيا العام القادم, وأكد لطفي في تصريح حصري ل"" مساء اليوم من العاصمة البوروندية, أنه يعرف طريقة لعب مازدا ولاعبيه أنه يخطط للفوز عليه في المباراة الأولى قبل مباراةالرد بالخرطوم واصفا التكتيك الذي سوف يلعب به غدا.  
 وقال مدرب بوروندي:"من الجميل أن يفوز فريق فتيالو بكأس شرق ووسط إفريقيا للأندية "سيكافا" الأسبوع الماضي بالسودان, فهذا يرفع من درجة المعنويات في كرة القدم البوروندية وللاعبين , ولكنني إخترت ثلاثة لاعبين فقط من فيتالو للمنتخب البوروندي الذي سوف يواجه السودان غدا".

 وكشف عن لطفي نسيم عن مشاكله قبل مباراة الأحد فقال:" سبق وأن قلت لموقع كووورة في حوار معي قبل أشهر, أنني فقدت خمسة من اللاعبين الذين قادوا المنتخب إلى هذه هاتين المباراتين الفاصلتين, وذلك مباشرة بعد ما أقصينا المنتخب الكيني في ديسمبر الماضي, وبدات عملية إدخال عناصر جديدة".

 وأضاف :" سوف أتعامل مع هذه المباراة مثلها مثل أي مباراة للمنتخب البوروندي, وقد بنيت إعدادي على أساس المباريات التي شاهدتها للمنتخب السوداني مؤخرا فقد لعب السودان مباريات قوية جدا , وكما ظللت أجمع لاعبي المنتخب مرتين في الأسبوع وفي الأسبوع الذي سبق هذه المباراة جمعتهم فيه كل الأيام , ولكننا لم نلعب أي مباراة ودية وهذا هو الفرق بيننا والسودان".

 وكشف المديرالفني لمنتخب بوروندي عن علمه ببعض الجوانب الفنية في المنتخب السوداني فقال:" السودان تاريخه كبير في كرة القدم الأفريقية,وهناك إهتمام كبير باللعبة في السودان فاصبحت لديهم خبرة كبيرة متمثلة في أندية كالهلال والمريخ والأهلي شندي, وأنا لست مشدودا ذهنيا من هذه المباراة بقدر ما أنا سعيد بمشاهدة أشقاء لي من جانب آخر على أرض بوروندي, والمباراة بغض النظر عن النتيجة فهي في لعبة كرة القدم التي تنبذ العصبية,  لكن السودان لديه لاعب خطير يحمل الرقم 10, وقد دخلا بديلا في الشوط الثاني خلال مباراة السودان وزامبيا منتصف الشهر الماضي, كما أنني أعرف طريقة اللعب التي يلعب بها المدرب مازدا, وهو أيضا يعرف طريقة لعبي".

 وواصل :" لقد غير المدرب مازدا في نوعية وعمر اللاعبين الذين أصبح معظمهم من ذوي الأعمار الصغيرة, فأكبر لاعب بالمنتخب السوداني الآن هو مدثر كاريكا الذي يبلغ عمره 27 سنة. كما أن اللاعبين عندي أيضا من ذوي الأعمار الصغيرة, وهذا الأمر سوف يجعل المباراة جميلة من حيث التنافسية, وأتوقع حضورا قويا للحماس والتكتيك".

  وقال لطفي نسيم حول توقعاته للمباراة :" سوف تكون المباراة ليس كما يتوقع الناس في أن تكون عبارة قتال وحرب,فأنا أنتظر لاعبي منتخبي أن يلعبوا كرة قدم وأن يظهروا بروح رياضية كأهم جزء في المباراة, ويتوقف شكل المباراة والمنتخبين على حالة اللاعبين خلال الدقائق التسعين, ومع ذلك فإن المباراة سوف تكون قوية لأن الفائز بمجموع المباراتين سيلعب النهائيات بجنوب إفريقيا العام القادم". 

 وحول النتيجة التي يخطط المنتخب البوروندي للخروج بها أمام السودان قال لطفي نسيم:" أي مدرب كرة قدم في مثل هذه المباراة يدرك أنه سوف يلعب شوطين, فنحن سنلعب شوط في بوجمبورا, والشوط الثاني في الخرطوم, لذا فأنني على ملعبي يجب أن ألعب لأجل الفوز ولقد وضعت طريقة لعب تناسب السودان, وبإ ذت الله سوف نؤمن مرمانا بشكل جيدو ونخلق لنا توازنا في وسط الملعب ونعتمد على الكرات المرتدة, والهجوم من العمق, ومثل هذه الأشياء عادية يتبعها المدربون في تكتيكهم للمباريات".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*فضل أسامة نبيه القائم بأعمال المدير الفني للزمالك إلغاء المران المسائي الذي كان مقررا خوضه اليوم خوفا من تعرض اللاعبين للإرهاق قبل مباراة الخرطوم السوداني الودية المقرر لها غدا الأحد على ملعب مشروع الهدف بالسادس من أكتوبر.

 بينما وضع نبيه برنامج تدريب خاص بشيكابالا وهاني سعيد وأحمد المرغني وصبري رحيل من أجل رفع معدل اللياقة البدنية حتى يمكن للرباعي التواجد مع زملائهم خلال الفترة الحالية.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*يدشن فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ السوداني في الثامنة من مساء  الأحد بملعبه بأم درمان، المرحلة الإعدادية الثانية استعداداً للاستحقاقات القادمة، بمباراة ودية أمام فريق العباسية متصدر دوري الدرجة الثانية بأم درمان بولاية الخرطوم.

 وتأتي مباراة الغد بتوصية من الجهاز الفني بعد أن اعتذر فريق الأمل عطبره المنافس بالدوري الممتاز عن مواجهة المريخ ودياً، في إطار تحضيرات الأحمر لمنازلة الخرطوم الوطني في الثالث من الشهر الجاري في ذهاب بطولة كأس السودان.

 واستعدادا ًلمباراة الغد الودية اجري المريخ سلسلة من التدريبات الصباحية والمسائية المكثفة تحت قيادة إداراته الفنية الذي يقوده المدير الفني التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي وبمشاركة جميع اللاعبين بما فيهم النيجيري كلاتشي الذي التحق بالتدريبات بعد تخلفه من اللحاق بمعسكر المريخ بالخرطوم لأكثر من عشرة أيام لدواعي عدم وجود الحجز من نيجيريا، فيما تأكد غياب المحترف الايفواري اوليفية الذي أصيب بداء الملاريا ورغم تعافيه إلا أن المدرب لن يدفع به في تجربة العباسية من اجل منحة القسط الأكبر من الراحة، ومن المنتظر أن يعود الحارس الدولي المصري عصام الحضري لتشكيلة الأحمر عبر مباراة الغد الودية بعد غيبة طويلة.

 وكان النيجيري كلاتشي قد مثل أمام القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة وتم التحقيق معه لمعرفة أسباب تأخره من المشاركة في التدريبات.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*اكد حمادة أنور المدير الإداري لفريق الكرة الأول بنادي الزمالك اتفاقه مع مسئولي فريق الخرطوم السوداني لخوض مواجهة ودية بين الفريقين مساء الأحد القادم في إطار استعدادات الفريق للاستحقاقات المقبلة سواء للدوري المصري المحلي أو مباريات الفريق في بطولة أفريقيا ومواجهة الأهلي في بداية مشوار دور الثمانية يوم 21 يوليو الجاري.


وقال أنور في تصريحات ل: الجهاز الفني كان قد طلب مسبقاً خوض أربع مباريات ودية قبل مواجهة الأهلي في البطولة الأفريقية إلا أن قرار عودة الدوري وخوض مباراة طلائع الجيش يوم الأربعاء القادم أربك الحسابات بعض الشيء وتم إلغاء الاتفاق الذي كان مع فريق سبورت أكادمي.


وأضاف: طلب مني الجهاز الفني بقيادة أسامة نبيه المدرب العام أن يكون هناك لقاء ودي الأحد القادم وأستغلينا وجود الفريق السوداني في القاهرة من أجل خوض المواجهة الودية.


وأوضح أنور أن إعتراض ناديه على موعد مباراة الفريق القادمة مع طلائع الجيش لأنه يتزامن مع بداية شهر رمضان الكريم رغم أنه كان من الممكن خوض المباراة في يوم أخر، وفي كل الأحوال لابد وأن يكون هناك ترتيب مناسب لموعد مباريات الدورة الرباعية بسبب مباراة الفريق القادمة مع الأهلي في بطولة أفريقيا.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*يعود نجم كرة القدم المصرية عمرو زكي الى القاهرة بعد غدا قادما من المانيا، بعد فترة اجازة لمدة 10 ايام قضاها في شرم الشيخ واسبوع في المانيا ، لانهاء كافة الاجراءات تمهيدا للسفر الى الكويت الاسبوع المقبل لبدء تدريباته مع ناديه الجديد السالمية استعدادا للموسم الكروي المقبل.

وكتب عمرو زكي على صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" :" بعد 10 ايام تبدأ فترة الاعداد في الكويت لمدة اسبوعين قبل المشاركة في دورة ابو ظبي الودية اول اغسطس ثم معسكر اعداد في التشيك,دعواتكم".

ومن المقرر أن يصل "البلدوزر" زكي الى الكويت يوم الاحد  المقبل 14 يوليو الجاري قبل يوم من بدء تدريبات السالمية الاثنين 15 الجاري حيث تستمر التدريبات بصفة يومية ، تحت قيادة الروماني ميهاي ستويكيتا المدير الفني الجديد للسالمية ، حتى موعد السفر للمشاركة في دورة الظفرة الاماراتي الودية مطلع شهر اغسطس المقبل بمشاركة صحم العُماني والمريخ السوداني بجانب السالمية والظفرة ضمن اعداد الفريق للبطولات المحلية.

وعقب ختام دورة الظفرة الودية في 10 اغسطس يغادر زكي مع فريقه السماوي الى معسكر الاعداد الاخير في التشيك لمدة اسبوعين قبل العودة من اجل انطلاقة الدوري الكويتي 31 أغسطس المقبل وباقي البطولات المحلية.

من جانب اخر،أشاد زكي مهاجم الزمالك السابق بتولي حلمي طولان مسؤولية تدريب الزمالك خلفا للمدرب البرازيلي جورفان فييرا،كما اشاد بموافقة الامن المصري على حضور الجماهير لمباراتي الاهلي والزمالك في دوري المجموعات بدور الثمانية في دوري ابطال افريقيا،معتبرا ان ذلك خطوة جيدة نحو عودة الجماهير للملاعب المصرية مجددا في اطار العلاقة الطيبة التي حدثت مؤخرا بين رجال الشرطة والجماهير.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لكما الشكر ود النادر والجارح كونا يخير
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مش قلت ليكم الزول ده نزل الاخبار باعتبار ما سيكون امس واحدة ص ونايم على تخمة الرحلة صباحك زين يا باشا
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* معتصم محمد الحسن: اذا فرضوا عليَّ خدمة المريخ سأترك العمل

دافع معتصم محمد الحسن مذيع قناة الشروق عن نفسه وقال إنه لا يعرف الانتماء واللونية مشيراً إلى التزامه بالمهنية والحياد وأفاد أنه لا يستعدي الهلال ولا يخدم مصالح المريخ من خلال القناة وأصرَ على أنه يعمل بقناة محترمة وقال:
لست مسئولاً عن تصريحات البرير أو أي مسئول آخر استضيفه وعبارة محمد سيد أحمد يستحق الشنق في ميدان عام تعود إلى صاحبها وأكد معتصم أن علاقته باعلام الهلال مميزة وهناك أقلام دعمته مشيراً إلى أن العلاقة بين البرير ومحمد سيد أحمد ستعود (سمن على عسل) وشدد محمد الحسن على أنه لا يقابل جمال الوالي الا في المناسبات العامة وقال: اذا فرضوا عليَّ خدمة المريخ سأترك العمل.




*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*حائط صد

 عودة وليد علاء الدين

*إستوقفنى خبر نُشر على صفحات (الفيس بوك) مضمونة شروع مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ فى إعادة اللاعب الشاب وليد علاء الدين من جديد لاسوار القلعه الحمراء ومخاطبة إدارة اسود الجبال بعد المستويات المميزه التى ظل يُقدمها هذا اللاعب من خلال مسيرته مع هلال كادوقلى فى الدورى الممتاز وبطولة سيكافا الاخيره

*الحديث عن الموهبة الكبيره التى يمتلكها اليافع وليد علاء الدين امر مفروغ منه.ويبقى السؤال إلى متى يفرط المريخ فى هؤلاء الشباب ثم يبدأ الركض خلفهم مره اخرى من اجل إعادتهم لاسوار النادى؟

*كثير من نجوم الدورى الممتاز ونجوم التسجيلات كانو فى قبضة نادى المريخ وتم صرف النظر عنهم لاسباب واهيه وغير مقنعه مثل صغر سن اللاعب او الحديث عن التكوين الجسمانى الضعيف لهذا اللاعب.ثم ياتى المريخ بعد عام ويتعاقد معهم بمبالغ باهظه

*وهى نفس الاسباب التى تخلص المريخ بموجبها من اللاعب وليد علاء الدين والذى كان بالامكان رعايته والإهتمام به لانه يمثل مستقبل المريخ بجانب العديد من نجوم الشباب

*كل الفرق العالميه اصبحت تعتمد على الفُرق السنيه واللاعبين الشباب لرفد الفريق الاول بعناصره مميزه تُعينه على مواصلة المشوار وحصد البطولات

*فريق برشلونه الإسبانى إكتشف مبكراً النبوغ الكروى للاعب ليونيل ميسى وعمل الفريق على رعاية ليونيل ميسى بعد ان كان يُعانى الفتى الارجنتينى من نقص فى هرمون النمو إلا ان المسئولين فى برشلونه كانو على ثقه ان النجم الارجنتينى لديه الكثير الذى يمكن ان يقدمه للنادى

*وبالفعل حصد المسئولين فى نادى برشلونه ثمار صبرهم على المعجزه الارجنتينيه .لايمانهم التام بالامكانيات الكبيره التى يمتلكها هذا اللاعب

*لماذا لايُبادر اهل المريخ برعاية هؤلاء الشباب والمحافظه عليهم حتى يتخلصوا من الصرف المبالغ فيه على التسجيلات والتى غالباً ما يكون مصيرها الفشل 

*الحديث عن البُنية الجسمانيه الضعيفه للاعب وليد علاء الدين ليست مبرر مقنع للتخلص منه.لان المريخ وبما يمتلكه من إمكانيات كانت كفيله بمعالجة هذا الامر وعرض وليد على خبراء تغذيه حتى يقوى عوده ويستفيد المريخ من موهبته الكبيره

*إذا ما اراد المريخ فى الوقت الراهن إستعادة اللاعب وليد علاء الدين سيضطر لدفع مبلغ مالى كبير لفريق هلال الجبال.فى الوقت الذى كان فيه وليد علاء الدين فى متناول نادى المريخ وكان بالامكان المحافظه عليه بمبلغ مالى زهيد مقارنه بما سيطلبه هلال الجبال

*باركنا الخطوة التى قام بها مجلس المريخ بتصعيد اثنين من لاعبى الشباب للفريق الاول ونتمنى ان تستمر هذه الخطوه وتتبعها خطوات اخرى حتى يستفيد المريخ من المواهب الموجوده بين اسوار القلعه الحمراء

*فريق المريخ الرديف حالياً يضم بين صفوفه عدد من المواهب المميزه التى تستحق التصعيد للفريق الاول بقيادة اللاعب المبدع احمد ميسى والصادق والمهاجم المتالق زرديه والمهاجم الاخر يوحنا

*هذه المواهب يمكن ان تمثل العمود الفقرى لمريخ المستقبل بقليل من الرعاية والمتابعه اللصيقه من جانب مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ وقطاع الشباب والناشئين
*ورغم الإهتمام الذى يجده الفريق الرديف من (بعض) اعضاء مجلس المريخ بقيادة الامين العام السيد طارق والسيد عبدالصمد وعدد من نجوم الفريق الاول بقيادة اكرم الهادى ومرتضى كبير

*إلا ان هنالك قصور إدارى تجاه الفريق الرديف يجب ان يجد الحل السريع واقرب مثل مغادرة بعثة الرديف لمدينة ودمدنى بدون الطبيب المعالج فى سقطه إداريه كبرى لايُمكن غفرانها

*عدم الإهتمام والرعايه من جانب مجلس المريخ للفريق الرديف يمكن ان يتسبب فى رحيل هؤلاء الشباب عن القلعه الحمراء ووقتها لن ينفع الندم لذلك يجب ان يُصحح مجلس المريخ الاوضاع ومتابعة المباريات لاتكفى ويجب ان يتواصل الإهتمام اكثر واكثر

 اخر الكلام
 الشباب امل المستقبل
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

* يا ابو على كلامك فى المليان وبقينا فى المريخ فى ظل الخيبات الادارية المتوالية ذى موضوع خط هيثرو وربنا يفتح بصيرة ناس التيسير والتسيير ويحافظوا على شبابنا الفضل ( على وزن الشعب السودانى الفضل ) !! هسه انا اتكلمت فى السياسة !!! 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور محمد النادر (أبوشاكوش) . . . مشكور جارح مهموم . . . أبدعت حسن زيادة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباح الخير عليكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووورين يـــ صفوه على مرووووركم واضافاتكم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الرائع محمد النادر على الابداعات
والشكر موصول للثنائي الرائع جارح مهموم وحسن زيادة على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب الرائع محمد النادر على الابداعات
والشكر موصول للثنائي الرائع جارح مهموم وحسن زيادة على الاضافات الثرة




مشكوووووور الحبيب الكسلاوي على الطله يديك العافيه 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جماهير المريخ تطالب بفرض عقوبات قاسية على كلتشي

طالبت جماهير المريخ خلال مران الامس من الجهاز الفني توقيع عقويات قاسية في حق اللاعب كلتشي بسبب تاخره عن الانضمام الى معسكر المريخ لاكثر من مرة وكان اللاعب قد تاخر عن اعداد المريخ لعشرة ايام وهو ما تسبب في ابعاد اللاعب عن مباراة اليوم امام العباسية وربما امام الوطني ايضا
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اوليفية وكبير يعودان الى تمارين المريخ غدا

يعود الى تمارين يوم غد الاثنين نجما المريخ اوليفية ومرتضي كبير بعد تعافيهما من المرض والاصابة وكان اللاعبين قد غابا عن تمارين الاخيرة باذن من الجهاز الفني
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مازدا يعول على كاريكا ومهند ورمضان 

 يعول مدرب المنتخب الوطني على الثلاثي كاريكا ورمضان عجب ومهند الطاهر في مباراة اليوم امام بورندي في حسم التاهل من بوجمبور وكان المدير الفني قد ركز على تمارين التصويب عبر رمضان ومهند واجادا خلال الحصة الرئيسية ويتوقع ان يشارك الثلاثي كاساسي في جولة اليوم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رديف المريخ يواجه الموردة عصر اليوم

 يواجه رديف المريخ عصر اليوم رديف الموردة بدار الرياضة ام درمان وكان المريخ قد كسب مباراته امام هلال الجبال بهدف اللاعب زردية ومباراة اليوم امام الموردة تدفع به الى الصدارة ويتوقع ان تحظي المباراة بحضور جماهيري كبير بعد المستويات التي ظل يقدمها المريخ خلال الفترة الاخيرة من مباراة لاخري .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء 

 علم الدين هاشم

 كتلة الممتاز لعبة بيد الاتحاد !

 قبل ايام هددت كتلة اندية الممتاز بعدم السماح للتلفزيون ببث مباريات الدورة الثانية من الدورى التى يفترض ان تنطلق فى العشرين من الشهر القادم اذا لم يتم تسليمها بقية مستحقاتها من حقوق البث , كما رفضت ايضا ارتداء شعار الشركة الراعية للدورى الممتاز قبل ان تتسلم بقية اموال الرعاية !!
 قبل ان تنفذ اندية الدورى الممتاز تهديداتها تسربت انباء تفيد بان الاخوة فى الاتحاد العام بصدد تجميد مباريات الدورة الثانية بسبب عدم توفر الاضاءة فى ثلاثة ملاعب هى كادوقلي والحصاحيصا والفاشر !!
 هذا التقاطع بين مصالح الاندية وسياسة الاتحاد العام وتخبطاته المستمرة فى تنظيم مسابقاته وفى مقدمتها الدورى الممتاز يعكس مدى التدهور الذى وصلت اليه العلاقة بين الطرفين وعدم مراعاة الاتحاد العام للظروف التى تمر بها الاندية وحالة الافلاس التى تعانى منها , فالاندية لديها عقود مع المحترفين والمدربين تستوجب دفع الرواتب لهم وتوفير السكن وكل الالتزامات الاخرى , وبعضها يعانى من ديون متراكمة واجبة السداد حيث لاتملك اى موارد اضافية يمكن ان تكون بديلا لتسديد هذه الفواتير الباهظة سوى دخول المباريات اضافة الى نصيبها من اموال البث والرعاية !
 فاذا كانت حالة الافلاس التى تعانى منها الاندية قد تفاقمت بسبب طول فترة التوقف التى امتدت من 22 مايو الماضى وحتى 20 اغسطس القادم فكيف سيكون وضع الاندية اذا كان الاتحاد العام بالفعل بصدد تجميد انطلاقة الدورة الثانية الى مابعد اغسطس القادم ؟ اعتقد ان المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام بعيدون جدا عن قضايا الاندية ولايعيرونها اى اهتمام حتى لو هددت بعدم خوض مباريات الدورة الثانية ,, فالاندية هى التى وضعت نفسها فى هذا الموقف وهى التى شجعت الاتحاد العام على تهميش قضاياها لان بعض المسؤولين فى هذه الاندية مع الاسف الشديد يهتمون بعلاقاتهم الشخصية وصداقاتهم مع اصحاب القرار فى مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام اكثر من اهتمامهم بانتزاع حقوق انديتهم من الاتحاد العام !
 لقد استبشرنا خيرا فى السابق عندما توحدت اندية الدورى الممتاز تحت مظلة مسمى كتلة الدورى الممتاز وتوقعنا ان تتخذ هذه الكتلة مواقف قوية تسترد بها حقوقها المسلوبة والمهدرة كل موسم وتشكل لنفسها جسما اداريا يوفر لها الحماية ويكون مدافعا عنها فى مواجهة الاستخفاف والتجاهل الذى تجده من جانب المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام , ولكن مع الاسف وضح ان هذه ( الكتلة ) اى كلام او بصريح العباره ( كتلة جامده ) لاحياة ولاحراك فيها فهى لاتظهر الا للتهديد والوعيد او كما سماها الزميل العزيز مزمل ابوالقاسم كتلة للجعجعه فقط ! لاحول ولاقوة لها رغم انها تضم الناديين الكبيرين المريخ والهلال ,, واكاد اجزم ان الاتحاد العام لو جمد انطلاق مباريات الدورة الثانية لثلاثة اشهر او اكثر من ذلك فلن يصدر من هذه الكتلة اى رد فعل يتناسب مع حجم هذا الخطأ رغم ان الاندية هى التى تدفع ثمن هذه الاخطاء والعشوائية التى يسير عليها الاتحاد العام فى تنظيم مسابقاته الكروية ,, فالاندية اضحت مجرد لعبة بيد الاتحاد العام يكسب ودها ويخدعها فى بداية الموسم بحفل مميز للقرعه وتوزيع المعدات وتسليمها جزء من مستحقات الرعاية والبث ثم يسمعها حزمة من الوعود الزائفة مثل ( دورى بلا تأجيل ) وغير ها من مفردات التخدير والترضية وبعدها تجد الاندية نفسها تركض لتبحث عن بقية حقوقها دون ان تجد اذآنا صاغية تسمع لها حتى يبح صوتها ثم تضطر لعقد اجتماع تكرر بعده نفس مفردات التهديد والوعيد والجعجعة الفارغة دون ان تنفذ ولو تهديدا واحدا !
 فى كل الدول من حولنا نجد ان الاندية اصبحت هى التى تدير مسابقاتها وتشرف عليها تحت مسمى ( رابطة اندية دورى المحترفين ) فهى التى توافق او ترفض عقود الرعاية والبث لانها ببساطة صاحبة المصلحة الحقيقية فى مسابقات كرة القدم , بينما هنا لازالت اتحادات الهامش هى التى تتحكم وتسيطر على مصير الاندية !
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النعمان حسن


 لدغة عقرب 

 قبل صياغة القانون لابد من تصحيح المفاهيم المغلوطة لدى الجانبين

 الحلقة الثانية

 خلصت فى الحلقة الاولى من تناول منتدى مجلس الوزراء لمناقشة قانون الرياضة المقترح وكيف ان هذا اللقاء مثل نقلة نوعية لطرح القانون وفق اسس جديدة تشارك فيها كل الاطراف المعنية
 وفى هذه الحلقة اتناول جانبا هاما من القضية وهو ضرورة تحقيق التفاهم والتوافق بين كافة الاطراف لاخراج القانون من دائرة النزاع التى شابته وافشلته منذ درجنا على اصدار القوانين الواحد تلو الاخر وكلها فشلت فى ان تحقق الاستقرار للنشاط الرياضى. لنها فشلت ظلت تهيئ المناخ لتفجر النزاعات
 فى مقدمة تعقيبى على مشروع القانون اشرت الى مقولة همس بها الزميل الصديق احمد محمد الحسن للقطب المريخى والقانونى الكبير ازهرى وداعة الله وكانا يجلسان خلفى مما مكننى من التقاط ماهمس به عندما قال له:
 - ان شاء الله ده يكون اخر قانون
 - بهذه الكلمات البسيطة عبر الاخ احمد عن جوهر القضية فالقضية ليست ان نصدر قانون جديد للرياضة وانما ان نصدر قانونا يبقى حاكما معترفا به من كل الاطراف حتى لا نجبر على تعديله او اصدار بديل له كما ظللنا نقفعل منذ عرفت الرياضة القوانين حتى بلغت قوانين الرياضة واللوائح اكثر من ثمانية لهذا ارى شخصيا ان القانون لكى يبقى لابد من توفر الظروف التى تعبر به لبر الامان برضاء وقناعة كل الاطراف المعنية به ومشاركتها حتى لا يكون قانون نزاع بل قانون توافق يحقق المصلحة العامة وهذا هو المبدأ الذى يجب ان تحترمه كل الاطراف التى اجملتها فى الدولة والاتحادات العامة جميعها وليست كرة القدم وحدها ثم اخيرا المنظمات الدولية لانه ومالم يتحقق هذا التوافق سوف تشهد هذه القاعة اجتماعا مماثلا بعد سنوات قليلة.
 - من هذا المنطلق ولاهمية واولوية هذه القضية سوف تكون مصدر اهتمامى الاول مساهمة فى خلق الاجواء الصحية لاصدار القانون
 بداية اقول ان هناك مفاهيم كثيرة مغلوطة لدى الجانبين الدولة من جهة واتحاد كرة القدم من جهة ثانية واللذان ظلا يحتكران اصدار القانون تحت اجواء التنازع والتكويش بما هو حق وبماهو باطل. برؤية ضيقة ذاتية
 اول هذه المفاهيم ان اتحاد الكرة يعتبر نفسه امبراطورية لااقول عنها انها موازية للدولة بل يعيش الاتحاد تحت وهم انه اكبرمن الدولة والمصيبة ان الدولة نفسها صدقته فى ذلك وفى هذا يستندعلى مفاهيم مغلوطة يتخذ من المنظمة الدولية الفيفا ارهابيا بتارا لحسم الدولة وهو فهم خاطئ فالفيفا ليست عدوا للدولةاو خصما له وان ارادت ان تبقى كذلك لما وجدت احترام وجودها من الدول حيث انها ليس هناك ما يجبرها كخيار ولان الفيفا لاتنكر على الدول ماهو حقها ومن صلاحياتها فانها لم تواجه تناقضا كبيرا فهى لا تقبل المساس بما تراه حقها وصلاحياتها كما ان الدول التى قبلت عضويتها تعترف بها وبصلاحياتها لان اى دولة اذا انكرتها فانها عندئذ لامبرر لها لعضوية المنظمة الدولية ولكن اتحاد الكرة والمفاهيم المغلوطة لقيادته عمل على ان يجعل من الفيفا قوة لبسط امبراطوريته فوق الدولة فيما يخصها ويعنيها من حفقوق معترف بها من الفيفا نفسها والمفقارقة ان قيادته احيانا تلجأ للدولة لوقف الفيفا عن تنفيذ قراراتها كما فعل الاتحاد فى قرارا الغاء منصب سكرتير الاتحاد لهذا لابد من تصحيح الفهم المغلوط فى هذا الجانب حتى يلزم كل طرف حدوده دون تعدى على اى طرف.
 وهذا تلقائيا يطرح السؤال الهام والحوار الجاد الموضوعى بعيدا عن روح العداء للوقوف على حدود كل طرف المعترف بها والمحمية من المنظمة الدوليى بل وكل المنظمات الدولي فالاتحاد ليس من حقه ان يلااخذ من الدولة ما تحترمه المنظمات الدولية كماكما ان الدولة ليس من حقها ان تاخذ من الاتحادات ما تقوم عليخ العلاقة المتواذنة مع المنتظمات الدولية,
 ثانى المفاهيم المغلوطة ولعلها واحدة من الاسباب الى ولدت صراعا ونزاعات طالت الرياضىة فى السنوات الماضية حيث ان الاعتقاد السائد لدى الاوساط الرياضية قيادات كرة القدم الا قلة منهم على راسهم الدكتور شداد ان الفيفا توفر الحماية للقرار الفنى وحده لهذا كان الحديث يقتصر على حصانة القرار الفنى وحده كانه موضوع نزاع ولكن لوائح الفيفا التى تفرض نفسها وواجبة الاتحترام كما هو الحال فى اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية والاتحادات الدولية بلا استثناء هو ان تكفل الدولة للاتحادات استقلالية كاملة فى ادارة النشاط وفق اللوائح الدولية ولا تقتصر هذه الاستقلالية على حصانة القرار الفنى وحده الامر الذى يعنى ان الاتحاد الذى يقصر فهمه فى حصانة القرارالفنى وحده عليه ان يقبل التدخل فى الشان المالى و الادارى وهذا غير صحيح فان استقلالية ادارة الاتحاد للنشاط اوسع كثيرا من حصانة القرار الفنى وهو ما تضمنه قانون 2003 الذى قصر العلاقة مع المنظمات الدولية على حصانة القرار الفنى فقط بينما اغلب القضايا التى تفجرت بين الدولة والفيفاكانت حول قضايا ادارية وليست فنية مثل انتخابات الاتحاد كما هو الحال فى قضية المادة 16 الاخيرة التى حظرت ترشح الدكتور شداد والرسوم المالية وهذه كلها لم تكن قضايا فنية بل من القضايا التى اعترف بها الاتحاد للدولة عندما قبل بقانون 2003 وشارك فى اجازته دون اعتراض 
 .خلاصة القول فى هذه الحلقة ان الدولة لها حقوق يجب التوافق حولها بعد دراستها وان القضية ليست حصانة قرار فنى كما يردد قادة الاتحاد وانما هى اكبر من ذلك استقلالية الاتحادات فى ادارة النشاط وفق اللوائح الدولية وهذه قضية اكبر واشمل وهذا ما ساعود له بتفصيل فى حلقة قادمة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كرات عكسية 

 محمد كامل سعيد

 حذار من الاستهتار يا صقور الجديان..!!
 * اعلن مدرب المنتخب الوطني مازدا عن فتح باب للتحقيق مع الجهاز الفني للهلال واللاعب مدثر كاريكا بعد مشاركة الاخير في كرنفال الازرق الخميس.. وقال مازدا ان الجهاز الفني واللاعب يعلمان خطورة تلك الخطوة..!!

 * ولعل التأكد من موافقة الجهاز الفني للهلال على الاتفاق المسبق بعدم الدفع بلاعبي المنتخب يعني ان هنالك تجاوزاً كبيراً قد حدث في حق الوطن من الجهاز الفني للازرق..!!

 * مازدا أكد انه سمح لمهند وعلى النور بالمشاركة في المهرجان نسبة لعدم مشاركتهما في مباراة زامبيا الاخيرة ولكنه شدد على ضرورة عدم الدفع بمساوي وكاريكا..!!

 * ان التجاوز الذي حدث لا يقل في حجمه عن ذلك الخطأ الذي وقع فيه قادة الجهاز الاداري للمنتخب في فضيحة مساوي امام زامبيا بالخرطوم..!!

 * واذا كان قادة اتحاد الكرة قد تهربوا من تحمل المسئولية وتجاوزا الأمر وكأن شيئاً لم يكن فاننا نطالب بمعاقبة كل من يثبت تجاوزه في موضوع اشراك كاريكا..!!

 * امام منتخبنا مباراة مهمة اليوم امام بورندي وما حدث من تجاوز يعبر بطريقة مباشرة عن استهوان واستهتار بالمنافس.. ما يمهد لهزيمة قد تهدد مسيرة منتخبنا في تصفيات الشان..!!

 * لقد صار لحذر يفرض نفسه على اسرة صقور الجديان لأن الوصول الى نهائيات الأمم الافريقية للاعبين المحليين المقررة العام المقبل بجنوب افريقيا صار هو الهدف والملاذ الوحيد والفرصة الاخيرة لكرتنا السودانية..!!

 * والعبور الى النهائيات ربما يكون التعويض المناسب لضياع حلم المنافسة على التأهل الى نهائيات كأس العالم بسبب خطأ ساذج من الجهاز الاداري للمنتخب..!!

 * لقد شربنا من كأس الاستهتار المر من قبل مرات ومرات.. آخرها امام اثيوبيا في المرحلة الاخيرة للتصفيات المؤهلة الى نهائيات الأمم الافريقية الاخيرة فكان الفوز الباهت في ام درمان ثم الخسارة في أديس..!! 

 * الكرة الافريقية تطورت كثيراً ولعل المستوى الجيد الذي ظهر به فريق فيتالو البورندي في سيكافا الاخيرة بالسودان وضعنا امام واقع مختلف عن ذلك الذي يعشعش في مخيلة البعض..!!

 * المنتخب البورندي يضم في صفوفه مجموعة كبيرة من لاعبي فيتالو.. ومباراة اليوم ستقام في ظروف نفسية ومكانية لا تسير في مصلحة منتخبنا..!!

 * ما معناه ان الحذر يجب يفرض نفسه على لاعبي المنتخب وجهازهم الفني في لقاء الغد حتى يعود صقور الجديان بنتيجة ايجابية تسهل مهمتهم في جولة الاياب الحاسمة..!!

 * تخريمة أولى: اخيراً وصل كليتشي (أب قلباً ميت) للخرطوم.. والاسرة المريخية لا تمل التهديد والوعيد بعقوبات مغلظة.. نعلم نحن وهم انها، التهديدات، ستذهب مع الريح..!!

 * تخريمة ثانية: البيه ح يغادر الى بلاده ربما لإشتعال الأوضاع السياسية او الظروف الاسرية التي طرأت أمس.. والخلاصة ان البيه ح يسافر ح يسافر.. و(مزكي ودُقي)..!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

 • المالي والإيفواري يتوشحان بالازرق اليوم : اكبر تظاهره هلاليه لإنضمام سيدي بيه وبامبا للفرقه الماسيه
 • قطاع الهلال الرياضي يفتح خطا ساخنا مع المالي تراوري واللاعب يؤكد وصوله للخرطوم خلال 48 ساعه
 • الهلال يؤدي مرانا ناجحا مساء امس .. وصقور الجديان وبورندي في ضربه البدايه للشان
 • 48 ساعة وتراوي بالخرطوم .. والمفوض الولائي: لم نقرر في شأن شرعيه مجلس الهلال
 • المريخ يختبر لاعبيه اليوم أمام العباسية اليوم والكوكي يعمل على تجهيز جميع اللاعبين
 • الامين العام لنادي الهلال يتسلم رساله شكر من مولانا احمد هارون

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

صحيفة صدى الملاعب

 عصيان رياضي في مواجهة الأمن والشرطة
 المريخ يواجه العباسية بدون الرباعي وتراروي يتمسك بموقفه ويرفض العودة
 صقور الجديان في مواجهة قوية أمام بوروندي وصدى الملاعب تعيد خالد عز الدين للكتابة مرة آخرى
 سبعة أندية ترفع مذكرة لرئيس الجمهورية وتطالب بمساواتها مع الأندية المدعومة
 البرير : لاتوجد مشاكل مالية مع تراوري وعقوبات مالية تنتظره إذا تأخر
 منتحبنا الجديد يحل ضيفا على بوروندي العنيد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• سيدا بيه وبمبا الليلة في الكشوفات .. تمشوا وين يا شمات
• صقور الجديان تواجه تحدي البورندي في تصفيات امم افريقيا للمحليين
• الاسياد يوالون الإعداد لمعركة الفرسان في كاس السودان
• أروع إحتفال لوزير مالية الهلال .. وأتير توماس وجمعة جينارو إلى جوبا
• المصري لطفي نسيم مدرب المنتخب بوروندي يخطط لأقصاء السودان 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

* 

◄> صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

 • مران عنيف للهلال وتحد بين اللاعبين
 • تأكيدا لانفرادنا : الهلال يسجل اليوم بامبا وسيدي بيه رسميا في الكشوفات
 • مدرب بورندي يحزر لاعبيه من مهند الطاهر
 • الخرطوم الوطني يواجه الزمالك .. المريخ يواجه العباسيه .. رئيس الامل يتهم اعضاء المجلس السابق بالتحريض 
 • الأزرق يستأنف تحضيراته مساء اليوم بالقلعة الزرقاء .. ومشطوب الهلال يعتذر عن كابتنيه المريخ بسبب الكوكي 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صحيفة الزعيم

 منتخبنا يواجه بوروندي والمريخ يدشن تجاربه امام العباسية الليلة
 الزعيم توثق إحتفال رابطة دبي بالعجب وتصطاد نجم برشلونة بالإمارات
 الكوكي يركز على الضربات الثابتة ويستعين بحسن كمال في الهجوم والرديف ينازل الموردة
 منتخبنا يحل ضيفا على بوروندي في الفاصة الأولى للشان
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صحيفة الصدى

 صقور الجديان تنازل بوروندي والعجب يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة في دبي
 المريخ يواجه العباسية وكلتشي ينفذ برنامجا خاصا ومدرب رديف أهلي عطبرة يؤكد : لو أدار البرير مباراتنا مع الهلال لما قسا علينا مثل الحكم
 العجب : جماهير المريخ صنعت نجوميتي وسأظل جنديا أخدم الأحمر من أي موقع
 الأحمر ينازل العباسية وديا اليوم وأوليفيه يعود للتدريبات غدا
 منتخبنا يواجه بوروندي خارج القواعد وأبناء مازدا يستهدفون الإنتصار.
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكورين شباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


صقور الجديان تنازل بورندي .. والعجب يدلي بتصريحات مثيرة في دبي
المريخ يواجه العباسية .. كلتشي ينفذ برنامجا خاصا .. ومدرب رديف اهلي عطبرة يؤكد : لو ادار البرير مباراتنا مع الهلال لما قسا علينا مثل الحكم
19 لاعبا في تدريب المريخ
تالق لافت لبلة وعلاء الدين وحسن كمال في تحضيرات الاحمر
راجي يغيب
اوليفيه يعود الى تدريبات المريخ غدا
المريخ ينازل العباسية وديا اليوم
.. ومدرب العباسية يدعو الجمهور الى الحضور والاستمتاع
كلتشي يظهر في القلعة الحمراء وينفذ برنامجا خاصا
نجاح باهر لتكريم العجب
العجب : جماهير المريخ صنعت نجوميتي .. راض عن مسيرتي وساظل جنديا اخدم الاحمر من اى موقع
رئيس الهلال الاسبق يطالب مجلس المريخ بالحفاظ على الملك
رديف المريخ يواجه القراقير .. الاسود تقابل النسور .. الكوماندوز مع الهلال والفرسان يصطدمون بالاكسبريس
منتخبنا يواجه نظيره البورندي عصر اليوم
اسماعيل صديق قادرون على فرض اسلوبنا ومفاجاة اصحاب الارض
مريخ الفاشر يعود الى التدريبات ويعد بتقديم خدمة للاحمر
هارون يبعث برسالة الى الامين العام للهلال
الهلال يستعد للفرسان بحصة لمدة ساعتين
محمد سيد احمد : البرير اساءني على الهواء وقضيتي معه في المحاكم ولجنة الانضباط
اداريون يدعون الى التصافي والتصالح في رمضان
تصريح مثير لرديف اهلي عطبرة

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا جماعة المباراة  مع بورندى متلفزة وللا لا؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحيفة صحيفة الزعيم


منتخبنا يواجه بوروندي .. والمريخ يدشن تجاربه امام العباسية الليلة
الزعيم توثق إحتفال رابطة دبي بالعجب .. وتصطاد نجم برشلونة بالإمارات
الكوكي يركز على الضربات الثابتة ويستعين بحسن كمال في الهجوم .. والرديف ينازل الموردة
منتخبنا يواجه بوروندي في الفاصة الأولى نحو  الشان
المريخ يواجه العباسية في اولى تجاربه الاعدادية
مدرب العباسية يرفع راية التحدي
حسن كمال في المقدمة الهجومية .. الزعيم تكشف تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء
المريخ يكتفي بتدريب وحيد والكوكي يركز على الضربات الثابتة
الزعيم توثق لاحتفال رابطة المريخ بدبي بالعجب
بعد اجتماعه بالقطاع الرياضي .. كلتشي يؤكد عدم انقطاعه عن التدريبات بنيجيريا
اوليفيه يتماثل للشفاء
لجنة المنشات تحل مشكلة المياه بالاستاد
الرديف يواجه تحدي الموردة ومصعب يعود
الزعيم تواصل تفجير المفاجات وتصطاد بيكيه في دبي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كيبورد
الطيب على فرح
رمضان في الإمارات .. زايد خير ..!!

كتينا قبل ايام عن مشاركة المريخ في بطولة النادي الأهلي القطري (درجة تانية) ..والتي اعتذر عنها المريخ .. كتبنا من منطلق ان هذه البطولة لا تتناسب من المفروض مع نادي المريخ .. سيما ان المقابل المادي الذي يمكن ان يجده المريخ لا يتعدي (حق التذاكر والإقامة ).. اترككم مع ما كتبناه لنعلق في اخر العمود .
(حسنا فعل مجلس المريخ عندما قرر عدم المشاركة في (البطولة الرمضانية) بقطر التي من المفترض ان يشارك فيها فريق الأهلي القطري (درجة ثانية) .. وأندية من الهند وبنغلاديش بقيادة النجوم  كومار راجيف وشاروخان  يا صديق ..!! والغرض الواضح من اختيار اندية من هذه الدول هو الحصول على حضور جماهيري كبير لهذه البطولة .. فكلنا يعلم ان اعداد كبيرة من مواطني الدول أعلاه بما فيها السودان من المقيمين في قطر .. وأيضا هنالك اعداد كبيرة من المصريين .. ولكن (الشركة المنظمة) لهذه البطولة لن تتجرأ وتقوم بدعوة اي من اندية المقدمة في مصر أهلي زمالك .. اسماعيلي .. كان ح يقطعو ليهم خطاب الدعوة في وشهم .. بل وحتى اندية غزل المحلة والاتحاد السكندري و سموحة لا تسمح لها بروتوكولاتها  و(برستيجها)  ان تكون (طعما) لإصطياد الجماهير بغية إنجاح بطولة ضعيفة ..!!
كم دفع المريخ لأجل استقدام النادي الأهلي المصري للتباري معه في مهرجان تكريم جمال الوالي ..!! يقال ان ما ناله الأهلي يفوق ال150 الف دولار (دا غير المنقة والكركدي ) .. !! فكم عرض للمريخ نظير مشاركته في بطولة كااااملة ..!!

شخصيا حزنت ولله جدا عندما حملت الأخبار موافقة المريخ المريخ على المشاركة .. دون حتى ان نسمع باامقابل المادي الذي  سوف يناله المريخ نظير مشاركته مثل ما حدث في حالة النادي الأهلي المصري الذي استقدم للتباري مع المريخ مؤخرا .. يبدو ان المريخ بالساهلة ببقى مارق .. !! ربما حق التذاكر فقط يكفي ليذهب المريخ .. المهم السفر ..!!) انتهى الجزء الأول من العمود .
ثم كتبنا عن مخاوفنا من قبول المريخ المشاركة في بطولة الظفرة الرمضانية .. التي تأكد بالفعل مشاركة المريخ فيها .. ولا ندري السبب في رفض تلك وقبول هذه .. اترككم مع ما كتبناه في هذا الجزء ..

(وبمثلما حزنت عندما سمعت بقرار مشاركة المريخ فرحت جدا لقرار الغاء المشاركة الذي لم يصدر بعد بطريقة رسمية بحسب متابعتي .. ولكن .. يا فرحة ما تمت .. فقد حملت الأخبار احتمال مشاركة المريخ في بطولة رمضانية في دولة الأمارات .. !! يبدو ان هنالك شركة اخرى تحركت سريعا بعد الغاء موضوع قطر .. ترغب في الحصول على أموال مريخاب الإمارات ..!!
المريخ نادي كيير يا ناس .. وأينما حل في مكان فهو يمثل جماهيره العريضة .. يحمل كرامتها .. شرفها و عزتها .. لذا لا يعقل ان يكون بهذا الهوان ..كل من هب ودب يمكنه ببساطة استقدام المريخ للمشاركة في اي بطولة دون النظر لمعاييرها الفنية وقيمتها .. وقبل ذلك   مدى تحقيقها وحفظها لهيبة ومكانة المريخ وجماهيره العريضة .. ونفس الأمر ينطبق على الهلال ..وكل الأندية صاحبة التاريخ والجماهيرية .
ينبغي وضع أسس ومعايير لمشاركة أنديتنا في اي مناسبة خارجية .. على ان لا يقل الحد الأدنى الذي بجب توافره  عن ما يطلبه الأهلي المصري وغيره من الأندية صاحبة الأنفة والكبرياء .. الأندية التي تعتد بذاتها وتاريخها ..!!
داخل الإطار :
ما الفائدة الفنية التي يمكن ان يجدها المريخ من المشاركة في بطولة مدتها ثلاثة أيام وأمام فرق من الصف الثاني من ناحية المستوى الفني .. ولماذا اعتذر عن المشاركة في البطولة التي ينظمها نادي الخرطوم والتي من المتوقع ان تكون ذات فائدة فنية أكبر ..!!
هنالك اصوات اجتهدت كثيرا لإقناع المريخ بالمشاركة فما المقابل الذي تنتظره يا ترى ..؟؟؟
متى يمتلك المريخ سياسة تحدد قيمة البطولات والمشاركات الودية التي يقبل التواجد فيها .. والى متى يكون السفر فقط هو الفائدة التي يسعى لها فريق بقامة وقيمة وجماهيرية المريخ ..!!
في سفر المريخ للأمارات (سبعة فوائد) سوف ينالها فقط من يتكسبون من ظهر هذا النادي اولئك الذين يعلمهم المجلس .. وتعلمهم الجماهير ..!!
قف :
برج خليفة.. والرحلة ظريفة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
فيتو
سامر العمرابي
خطر مباراة للمنتخب

يخوض منتخبنا الوطنى اليوم مباراته الهامة امام المنتخب البورندى فى تصفيات أمم أفريقيا للمحليين (الشان) وتجئ هذه المباراة فى ظروف صعبة يعيشها المنتخب وتعيشها كرة القدم السودانية عموما لذلك تستحق أن نطلق عليها أخطر مباراة للمنتخب فى الوقت الحالى.
مباراة بورندى يخوضها منتخبنا بإعداد غير مكتمل وهى عادة ظلت ملازمة لصقور الجديان طوال السنوات الماضية ولكن مازدا كان يعوض ذلك بخبرة اللاعبين الكبار الذين يشكلون العمود الفقرى للمنتخب على عكس المنتخب الشاب الحالى فهو يضم مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين عديمى الخبرة.
سافر منتخبنا لليبيا وأقام معسكرا تحضيريا وكان من المفترض أن يواجه شقيقه الليبى ولكن تم إلغاء المباراة فى اخر لحظة ليصبح أمر معسكر ليبيا( كلام فارغ) ولافائدة فنية منه بل أضاف جهدا بدنيا وذهنيا وإرهاقا للاعبين جراء السفر ذهابا وإيابا دون داعى قبل أن يواصل الفريق فى رحلة مرهقة إلى بورندى.
منتخبنا ظل بلا مباراة ودية أو رسمية منذ أخر مباراة أمام غانا فى الخرطوم والتى خسرها بهدف لثلاثة على عكس المنتخب البورندى الذى يقوده فنيا المدرب المصرى لطفى نسيم الذى سبق له وأن درب فى السودان وقضى فترة مع فريق الخرطوم الوطنى ويعرف الكثير عن كرتنا وعن أسلوب مازدا وهو من المدربين المميزين.
ويجب ألا نغفل جانبا مهما جدا وهو مشاركة ستة من لاعبى فيتالو البورندى مع المنتخب كأعمدة أساسية وفيتالو شارك فى بطولة سيكافا وحقق اللقب بعد عروض قوية ومقنعة وبالتالى ساهمت سيكافا التى نظمناها فى تجهيز الفريق المنافس لنا بدرجة كبيرة فى حين ان منتخبنا يتسول المباريات والمعسكرات خارج السودان.
كل العوامل الفنية والمنطقية ليست فى صالح منتخبنا فى مباراة اليوم الصعبة قياسا بتطور الكرة البورندية وتركيز الإتحاد هناك على التاهل لنهائيات الشان لأنهم يدركون جيدا صعوبة تأهل منتخبهم لنهائيات الكان فى التصفيات المقبلة وهم كذلك يفكرون بواقعية وتدرج.
ولكن أيضا نعول كثيرا على كفاءة مازدا وخبراته المتراكمة إضافة لكبار اللاعبين بقيادة سيف مساوى ومدثر كاريكا ورمضان عجب ونزار حامد لقيادة صقور الجديان إلى بر الأمان وتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية قبل لقاء العودة الحاسم لأن أى نتيجة غير إيجابية تعنى كارثة حقيقية وضياع لكل الخطط والبرامج التى وضعها الإتحاد ومازدا لتجهيز هذا الفريق الشاب عبر بطولة الشان كهدف إستراتيجى فى هذه المرحلة قبل التصفيات المقبلة للتاهل إلى بطولة الكبار.
إستحمل شوية يامعتصم
طالعت الحديث الصحفى للزميل معتصم محمد الحسن بقناة الشروق دفاعا عن نفسه فى وجه الحملات الإعلامية التى طالته عقب حواره مع رئيس الهلال الأمين البرير وكانت كلها من جانب الأقلام الزرقاء التى إتهمته بموالاة محمد سيدأحمد على حساب البرير وأتهمته بالمريخية وإستغلال منبر الشروق لهذا الغرض.

لم أهضم فكرة أن يلجأ معتصم للرد على هذه الخطرفات لأنه سيدخل فى دوامة الأخذ والرد ومغالطة الحقائق وهم جميعا لم يكتبوا بمهنية أو موضوعية بل بدافع الإنتماء فقط وقلة أخرى تربطها علاقات ومصالح مع الأمين البرير لذلك هم يرفعون شعارات المهنية والموضوعية( درقة) ويهاجمون معتصم باليد الاخرى وبذلك لن تخرج منهم بحق أو باطل ياعزيزى.

أقول لك ذلك عن تجربة عايشتها كثيرا وعانيت منها مرارا ولكننى وجدت ان أفضل وسيلة لمواجهة هذا السخف والجهل والإستهداف وبعض الحقد هو الصمت والتجاهل خاصة إذا كانت قناعاتك أنك صادق ومتجرد وتعاملت بمهنية.

للأسف كلهم تجاوزا الأهم وهو إتاحة الفرصة لرئيس النادى البرير فى منبر الشروق ليعبر عن وجهة نظره ويهاجم خصومه ويطرح أفكاره ولو كانت القناة تستهدفه أو مذيعها يترصده لما بادروا بالإستضافة أصلا وليس هناك مايجبرهم بل كان يمكن للمذيع نفسه أن يكون (ضد) الضيف ويترصده بأسئلة محرجة.

إستحمل شوية ياعزيزى معتصم ولاتكن هشا وأعلم بأنك لن تنال رضاءهم مهما كان لذلك أصمت وتجاهل وأعمل فقط.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
 الهلال بطلا لسيكافا

 واعلن الهلال عن مهرجان كبير وسيكافا لا تزال تلعب
 واعلن الهلال عن مقابلة بطل سيكافا في المهرجان
 ولا زال بطل سيكافا انئذ مجهولا
 والكلام ده ليه
 علشانيفوزوا علي بطل سيكافا
 ثم يعلنوا عن انهم كانوا سيفوزون بها لانه ضعيفة
 هكذا كانت خطتهم
 لكن شاءت المقادير ان يعتذر بطل سيكافا
 فاعلنوا انهم سيلاعبون وصيفه
 واهو تبقي مباراة وصفاء تتم في حبور وصفاء
 لكن الوصيف ايضا قال عايز يقرأ
 وهو الرفض الدبلوماسي لعدم الملاقاة
 الهلال دنقر وصنقع فلم يجد الا هلال كادوقلي
 علي الاقل هلال كادوقلي قد شارك في سيكافا
 وهلال الجبال هذه الايام بلا اعداد 
 بل وبلا مدرب لما اخذوا هم مدربه
 وجاءوا هم بسيدي بيه وقد حسبوه سيدا
 واطلقوا عليه لقب القائد السابق والبسوه عباءته
 وسيدي بيه المرهق لم يقدم شيئا
 ونقول المرهق لنطيه ونعطيهم فرصة محاولة جديدة
 فمصطفي النقر قال اما هذا اللاعب مرهق او لا علاقة له بالكرة
 نحن بنقول مرهق
 ندي السلام فرصة
 ممكن الرقم اللابسو يكون تقيل فحماه الجري
 والسبب الحمانا المهرجان هناك احضرو
 رقم البرنس الثبتوه في ظهرو
 سنة يا الكابلي
 جاء والي ولاية الخرطوم 
 وجاء والي ولاية جنوب كردفان
 وجاء والي ولاية شمال دارفور
 والهلال يعيييييييييييط
 لم يستطيعوا الفوز علي فريق خرج من الدور الاول في سيكافا
 لو جاهم في تالو 
 لحصل للبرير امر لم ياتو علي بالو
 ولو جاهم من رواندا الجيش لاستعصموا بزريبة العيش
 وجاءت مباراة الصحف الهلالية ثاني يوم
 قالوا ان المباراة كانت سبعين دقيقة فقط
 يعني الهلال انسحب بعيدها والتلت ساعة الباقية تماها هلال كردفان لوحدو
 وقالوا وليد الفاشر ماسورة
 وافق شن طبقة اذا
 الهلال ده مغلق للمحلية
 عشان كده ممكن يكون مغلق للمواسير
 وفي ناس قالو ا انه المدرب لعب 18 لاعب
 ديل بره الكشف ام ضمن اللاعبين
 علي كل حال  ده العند الهلال
 يتهزم عادي وعلي الدرون متعود
 السنة دي الله يستر 
 غايتو فريق الهلال الشفتو انا ده يوم الخميس الفات 
 يا مرهق يا ما عندو علاقة بالكورة
 النقر جاء بالحقيقة
 والنقر هو احد اعظم اللاعبين في تريخ الوصيف
 وهو للعلم لم يختم حياته الكروية في الهلال
 مثله مثل الرنس هيثم مصطفي
 وكالريح كاريكا  تماما
 لعل  هدف وليد علاء الدين لن نوفيه حقه
 لضيق المساحة واتساع مرمي بهاء الدين
 علي كل حال القون جابو ود المريخ في ود المريخ
 لمريخ يقول للسحابة امطري حيث شيئت فريعيك سياتيني
 المريخ يا هارون الرشيد
 الف ليلة وليلة لا نمل الكتابة عنه
 ولا بد من التقديم للحديث بين يديه بيا امير الاتيام
 ويا مهبط هوي اللاعبين
 (شنقة علاء لبهاء )
 ممكن تبقي مثل
 ولا زال المريخ مثلا
 مثلا قديم سائر
 رهاب ما حصلو الجاري
 سماك ما حصلو الطائر
 .....مين الطائر ده

 من هنا وهناك
 الهلال بطلا لسيكافا
 واعلن الهلال عن مهرجان كبير وسيكافا لا تزال تلعب
 واعلن الهلال عن مقابلة بطل سيكافا في المهرجان
 ولا زال بطل سيكافا انئذ مجهولا
 والكلام ده ليه
 علشانيفوزوا علي بطل سيكافا
 ثم يعلنوا عن انهم كانوا سيفوزون بها لانه ضعيفة
 هكذا كانت خطتهم
 لكن شاءت المقادير ان يعتذر بطل سيكافا
 فاعلنوا انهم سيلاعبون وصيفه
 واهو تبقي مباراة وصفاء تتم في حبور وصفاء
 لكن الوصيف ايضا قال عايز يقرأ
 وهو الرفض الدبلوماسي لعدم الملاقاة
 الهلال دنقر وصنقع فلم يجد الا هلال كادوقلي
 علي الاقل هلال كادوقلي قد شارك في سيكافا
 وهلال الجبال هذه الايام بلا اعداد 
 بل وبلا مدرب لما اخذوا هم مدربه
 وجاءوا هم بسيدي بيه وقد حسبوه سيدا
 واطلقوا عليه لقب القائد السابق والبسوه عباءته
 وسيدي بيه المرهق لم يقدم شيئا
 ونقول المرهق لنطيه ونعطيهم فرصة محاولة جديدة
 فمصطفي النقر قال اما هذا اللاعب مرهق او لا علاقة له بالكرة
 نحن بنقول مرهق
 ندي السلام فرصة
 ممكن الرقم اللابسو يكون تقيل فحماه الجري
 والسبب الحمانا المهرجان هناك احضرو
 رقم البرنس الثبتوه في ظهرو
 سنة يا الكابلي
 جاء والي ولاية الخرطوم 
 وجاء والي ولاية جنوب كردفان
 وجاء والي ولاية شمال دارفور
 والهلال يعيييييييييييط
 لم يستطيعوا الفوز علي فريق خرج من الدور الاول في سيكافا
 لو جاهم في تالو 
 لحصل للبرير امر لم ياتو علي بالو
 ولو جاهم من رواندا الجيش لاستعصموا بزريبة العيش
 وجاءت مباراة الصحف الهلالية ثاني يوم
 قالوا ان المباراة كانت سبعين دقيقة فقط
 يعني الهلال انسحب بعيدها والتلت ساعة الباقية تماها هلال كردفان لوحدو
 وقالوا وليد الفاشر ماسورة
 وافق شن طبقة اذا
 الهلال ده مغلق للمحلية
 عشان كده ممكن يكون مغلق للمواسير
 وفي ناس قالو ا انه المدرب لعب 18 لاعب
 ديل بره الكشف ام ضمن اللاعبين
 علي كل حال  ده العند الهلال
 يتهزم عادي وعلي الدرون متعود
 السنة دي الله يستر 
 غايتو فريق الهلال الشفتو انا ده يوم الخميس الفات 
 يا مرهق يا ما عندو علاقة بالكورة
 النقر جاء بالحقيقة
 والنقر هو احد اعظم اللاعبين في تريخ الوصيف
 وهو للعلم لم يختم حياته الكروية في الهلال
 مثله مثل الرنس هيثم مصطفي
 وكالريح كاريكا  تماما
 لعل  هدف وليد علاء الدين لن نوفيه حقه
 لضيق المساحة واتساع مرمي بهاء الدين
 علي كل حال القون جابو ود المريخ في ود المريخ
 لمريخ يقول للسحابة امطري حيث شيئت فريعيك سياتيني
 المريخ يا هارون الرشيد
 الف ليلة وليلة لا نمل الكتابة عنه
 ولا بد من التقديم للحديث بين يديه بيا امير الاتيام
 ويا مهبط هوي اللاعبين
 (شنقة علاء لبهاء )
 ممكن تبقي مثل
 ولا زال المريخ مثلا
 مثلا قديم سائر
 رهاب ما حصلو الجاري
 سماك ما حصلو الطائر
 .....مين الطائر ده

 من هنا وهناك
 الهلال بطلا لسيكافا
 واعلن الهلال عن مهرجان كبير وسيكافا لا تزال تلعب
 واعلن الهلال عن مقابلة بطل سيكافا في المهرجان
 ولا زال بطل سيكافا انئذ مجهولا
 والكلام ده ليه
 علشانيفوزوا علي بطل سيكافا
 ثم يعلنوا عن انهم كانوا سيفوزون بها لانه ضعيفة
 هكذا كانت خطتهم
 لكن شاءت المقادير ان يعتذر بطل سيكافا
 فاعلنوا انهم سيلاعبون وصيفه
 واهو تبقي مباراة وصفاء تتم في حبور وصفاء
 لكن الوصيف ايضا قال عايز يقرأ
 وهو الرفض الدبلوماسي لعدم الملاقاة
 الهلال دنقر وصنقع فلم يجد الا هلال كادوقلي
 علي الاقل هلال كادوقلي قد شارك في سيكافا
 وهلال الجبال هذه الايام بلا اعداد 
 بل وبلا مدرب لما اخذوا هم مدربه
 وجاءوا هم بسيدي بيه وقد حسبوه سيدا
 واطلقوا عليه لقب القائد السابق والبسوه عباءته
 وسيدي بيه المرهق لم يقدم شيئا
 ونقول المرهق لنطيه ونعطيهم فرصة محاولة جديدة
 فمصطفي النقر قال اما هذا اللاعب مرهق او لا علاقة له بالكرة
 نحن بنقول مرهق
 ندي السلام فرصة
 ممكن الرقم اللابسو يكون تقيل فحماه الجري
 والسبب الحمانا المهرجان هناك احضرو
 رقم البرنس الثبتوه في ظهرو
 سنة يا الكابلي
 جاء والي ولاية الخرطوم 
 وجاء والي ولاية جنوب كردفان
 وجاء والي ولاية شمال دارفور
 والهلال يعيييييييييييط
 لم يستطيعوا الفوز علي فريق خرج من الدور الاول في سيكافا
 لو جاهم في تالو 
 لحصل للبرير امر لم ياتو علي بالو
 ولو جاهم من رواندا الجيش لاستعصموا بزريبة العيش
 وجاءت مباراة الصحف الهلالية ثاني يوم
 قالوا ان المباراة كانت سبعين دقيقة فقط
 يعني الهلال انسحب بعيدها والتلت ساعة الباقية تماها هلال كردفان لوحدو
 وقالوا وليد الفاشر ماسورة
 وافق شن طبقة اذا
 الهلال ده مغلق للمحلية
 عشان كده ممكن يكون مغلق للمواسير
 وفي ناس قالو ا انه المدرب لعب 18 لاعب
 ديل بره الكشف ام ضمن اللاعبين
 علي كل حال  ده العند الهلال
 يتهزم عادي وعلي الدرون متعود
 السنة دي الله يستر 
 غايتو فريق الهلال الشفتو انا ده يوم الخميس الفات 
 يا مرهق يا ما عندو علاقة بالكورة
 النقر جاء بالحقيقة
 والنقر هو احد اعظم اللاعبين في تريخ الوصيف
 وهو للعلم لم يختم حياته الكروية في الهلال
 مثله مثل الرنس هيثم مصطفي
 وكالريح كاريكا  تماما
 لعل  هدف وليد علاء الدين لن نوفيه حقه
 لضيق المساحة واتساع مرمي بهاء الدين
 علي كل حال القون جابو ود المريخ في ود المريخ
 لمريخ يقول للسحابة امطري حيث شيئت فريعيك سياتيني
 المريخ يا هارون الرشيد
 الف ليلة وليلة لا نمل الكتابة عنه
 ولا بد من التقديم للحديث بين يديه بيا امير الاتيام
 ويا مهبط هوي اللاعبين
 (شنقة علاء لبهاء )
 ممكن تبقي مثل
 ولا زال المريخ مثلا
 مثلا قديم سائر
 رهاب ما حصلو الجاري
 سماك ما حصلو الطائر
 .....مين الطائر ده

 من هنا وهناك
 الهلال بطلا لسيكافا
 واعلن الهلال عن مهرجان كبير وسيكافا لا تزال تلعب
 واعلن الهلال عن مقابلة بطل سيكافا في المهرجان
 ولا زال بطل سيكافا انئذ مجهولا
 والكلام ده ليه
 علشانيفوزوا علي بطل سيكافا
 ثم يعلنوا عن انهم كانوا سيفوزون بها لانه ضعيفة
 هكذا كانت خطتهم
 لكن شاءت المقادير ان يعتذر بطل سيكافا
 فاعلنوا انهم سيلاعبون وصيفه
 واهو تبقي مباراة وصفاء تتم في حبور وصفاء
 لكن الوصيف ايضا قال عايز يقرأ
 وهو الرفض الدبلوماسي لعدم الملاقاة
 الهلال دنقر وصنقع فلم يجد الا هلال كادوقلي
 علي الاقل هلال كادوقلي قد شارك في سيكافا
 وهلال الجبال هذه الايام بلا اعداد 
 بل وبلا مدرب لما اخذوا هم مدربه
 وجاءوا هم بسيدي بيه وقد حسبوه سيدا
 واطلقوا عليه لقب القائد السابق والبسوه عباءته
 وسيدي بيه المرهق لم يقدم شيئا
 ونقول المرهق لنطيه ونعطيهم فرصة محاولة جديدة
 فمصطفي النقر قال اما هذا اللاعب مرهق او لا علاقة له بالكرة
 نحن بنقول مرهق
 ندي السلام فرصة
 ممكن الرقم اللابسو يكون تقيل فحماه الجري
 والسبب الحمانا المهرجان هناك احضرو
 رقم البرنس الثبتوه في ظهرو
 سنة يا الكابلي
 جاء والي ولاية الخرطوم 
 وجاء والي ولاية جنوب كردفان
 وجاء والي ولاية شمال دارفور
 والهلال يعيييييييييييط
 لم يستطيعوا الفوز علي فريق خرج من الدور الاول في سيكافا
 لو جاهم في تالو 
 لحصل للبرير امر لم ياتو علي بالو
 ولو جاهم من رواندا الجيش لاستعصموا بزريبة العيش
 وجاءت مباراة الصحف الهلالية ثاني يوم
 قالوا ان المباراة كانت سبعين دقيقة فقط
 يعني الهلال انسحب بعيدها والتلت ساعة الباقية تماها هلال كردفان لوحدو
 وقالوا وليد الفاشر ماسورة
 وافق شن طبقة اذا
 الهلال ده مغلق للمحلية
 عشان كده ممكن يكون مغلق للمواسير
 وفي ناس قالو ا انه المدرب لعب 18 لاعب
 ديل بره الكشف ام ضمن اللاعبين
 علي كل حال  ده العند الهلال
 يتهزم عادي وعلي الدرون متعود
 السنة دي الله يستر 
 غايتو فريق الهلال الشفتو انا ده يوم الخميس الفات 
 يا مرهق يا ما عندو علاقة بالكورة
 النقر جاء بالحقيقة
 والنقر هو احد اعظم اللاعبين في تريخ الوصيف
 وهو للعلم لم يختم حياته الكروية في الهلال
 مثله مثل الرنس هيثم مصطفي
 وكالريح كاريكا  تماما
 لعل  هدف وليد علاء الدين لن نوفيه حقه
 لضيق المساحة واتساع مرمي بهاء الدين
 علي كل حال القون جابو ود المريخ في ود المريخ
 لمريخ يقول للسحابة امطري حيث شيئت فريعيك سياتيني
 المريخ يا هارون الرشيد
 الف ليلة وليلة لا نمل الكتابة عنه
 ولا بد من التقديم للحديث بين يديه بيا امير الاتيام
 ويا مهبط هوي اللاعبين
 (شنقة علاء لبهاء )
 ممكن تبقي مثل
 ولا زال المريخ مثلا
 مثلا قديم سائر
 رهاب ما حصلو الجاري
 سماك ما حصلو الطائر
 .....مين الطائر ده

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

• صلاح محمد ادم ينفذ سلاح الاطاحة بعمر بخيت من شارة قيادة الفريق
• الهلال يتالق امس والمدرب يصرف التعليمات لمران اليوم
• الهلال يسجل المالي سيدي بيه والعاجي بامبا اليوم
• المريخ يتدرب عصر اليوم استعدادا لمباراته امام العباسية

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> صـحـيـفــــة الــشــبـــــكــــــة :

• رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة يتهم بعض أعضاء المجلس السابق بالتحريض للقبض عليه
• منتخب السودان يضع لمساته الآخيرة لمواجهة المنتخب البوروندي اليوم
• المصري لطفي نسيم المدير الفني لمنتخب بوروندي يخطط لأقصاء السودان من امم افريقيا للمحليين
• المريخ يواجه العباسية ودياً مساء اليوم .. والحضري يعود للتشكيل بعد غياب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمــــوج الازرق :

• منتخبنا يواجه نظيره البورندي عصر اليوم في تصفيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين
• شندي تترقب اخطر جمعية عمومية لاتحاد الكرة المحلية ظهر اليوم
• مدينة الابيض يتاهب لاستفبال الرومان ود مدني .. واجتماع مصيري لتجمع الدامر .. الاحوال الامنية تلقي بظلالها على دوري نيالا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• سيدا بيه وبمبا الليلة في الكشوفات .. تمشوا وين يا شمات
• صقور الجديان تواجه تحدي البورندي في تصفيات امم افريقيا للمحليين
• الاسياد يوالون الإعداد لمعركة الفرسان في كاس السودان
• أروع إحتفال لوزير مالية الهلال .. وأتير توماس وجمعة جينارو إلى جوبا
• المصري لطفي نسيم مدرب المنتخب بوروندي يخطط لأقصاء السودان

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
وليد علاء..العودة بقروش!

· جلس أمامي ذات يوم بجسمه النحيل، وطموحه الكبير، وتحدثنا عن مستقبله مع المريخ، وحدثني هو عن ضعف الحظوظ، برغم من الإشادات التي كان يحيطها بها مدرب الفريق سابقا ..المصري حسام البدري!
· كنت وقتها مديرا لتحرير صحيفة المريخ ..وحضر رفقة الزميل الحبيب محمد بله المسؤول عن ملف الشباب بالصحيفة، وتحدثت إليه وعن عدم أنزعاجه مما يقال عن ضآلة حجمة، وضعف بنيته، مع أتفاق كامل على موهبته العالية!
· حينها قلت له ..يمكن لأي إختصاصي في التغذية تحويل هاجسك هذا إلى ماضي، وتعاهدنا لمقابلة أحد الإختصاصيين، ولكن لم يكتمل الأتفاق، ربما كان ذلك بسبب مشاغلي!
· ومن خلال تلك الجلسة القصيرة تحدث لي عن مستقبله الأكاديمي، وكيف أنه يحلم بإكمال دراسته، وغير ذلك، ولكن في كل مرة كان يحدثني عن إحباط يسيطر عليه وأن مستقبله بالقلعة الحمراء مظلم!
· فعلا ..لم يكن المسؤولين وقتها ينظرون إليه كموهبة كاملة الدسم، إنما ينظرون فقط إلى جانب واحد وهو ضعف بنيته، وعدم قدرته على مجاراة الكبار، وهذا ما قاله لي أيضا المدرب البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو في أول حوار أجريته معه..وهذه قصة أخرى!
· قال لي يومها ..هيرون ريكاردو ..وليد علاء الدين نجم موهوب، وذكي، ولكن قدرته على الألتحام في التدريبات مع لاعبين مثل باسكال يمكن أن يتسبب في نهاية موهبته، وأكد لي أنه من أفضل اللاعبين الذين قام بتدريهم!
· تيقنت في تلك الأيام أن وليد علاء الدين سيغادر القلعة الحمراء، مثله ومثل مواهب شابة عبرت الطريق إلىها ، وخرجوا منها عبر أبواب أخرى ليس من بينها الرؤية الفنية مطلقا!
· غادر وليد القلعة الحمراء بلا مقابل مادي حقيقي، وإن قدر له العودة مرة أخرى، فإنه سيعود بمقابل مادي كبير، وهو ما يعني الفشل في المحافظة عليه كموهبة نادرة في زمان قلت فيه المواهب!
· الآن أرتفعت أسهم وليد كثيرا، ليس لمجرد هدف رائع أحرزه بشباك الهلال في مباراة ودية، فهذا أمر يمكن أن يقوم به أي لاعب (عادي) آخر، ولكن لأن وليد قدم نفسه مع هلال كادوقلي كلاعب ناضج وكبير!
· ضآلة الحجم، وقصر القامة وغيرها من المسلمات التي يتعامل بها أهل المريخ على مدى الزمان لم تعد واحده من متطلبات لاعب كرة القدم الموهوب الذي تسعى خلفه الأندية الكبيرة!
· البرازيلي نيمار ..الحائز على لقب النجم الأفضل ببطولة القارات الأخيرة ..والمنضم للنادي صاحب البطولات الخرافية..برشلونة..لا يتمتع بالقوة، وليست لديه البنية الجسمانية التي تؤهله لمقارعة عتاولة كرة القدم، ولكنه يملك أكثر من ذلك!
· حتى ميسي المتوج على عرش النجومية العالمية لسنوات، لم يمنعه قصر قامته من كتابة فصول نادرة من رواية لم تكتمل حتى الآن، وبها الكثير من الفصول المدهشة، التي ينتظرها عشاق كرة القدم العالمية!
· سيبحث المريخ عن وليد علاء الدين بمال كثير، في ظل تدخل هلالي وتحرك مبكر لكسب توقيعه، وهو ما سيجعله صفقة هائلة يتمتع بمالها مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال كادوقلي الذي أكد أهله على عين فاحصة.!
تغريدة
عاد كلتشي ..إحتفل به الأعلام وأورد بفرح غامر خبر مشاركته في التدريبات، وغدا يكتبون عن تألقه في التدريبات برغم التأخير..وبعده سيكون أساسيا عند الكوكي ..ولن يحدث أي شئ مما قيل في الفترة الماضية ..والسبب بكل تأكيد مصلحة الفريق ..وبعدها فلتحرق كل القيم والمبادئ!
تغريدة لأجل الوطن!
ننتظر من بورندي سماع أخبار حلوة لأجل الوطن ينقلها إلينا شباب منتخبنا الوطني ..ونعلق عليها غدا!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
وليد علاء..العودة بقروش!

· جلس أمامي ذات يوم بجسمه النحيل، وطموحه الكبير، وتحدثنا عن مستقبله مع المريخ، وحدثني هو عن ضعف الحظوظ، برغم من الإشادات التي كان يحيطها بها مدرب الفريق سابقا ..المصري حسام البدري!
· كنت وقتها مديرا لتحرير صحيفة المريخ ..وحضر رفقة الزميل الحبيب محمد بله المسؤول عن ملف الشباب بالصحيفة، وتحدثت إليه وعن عدم أنزعاجه مما يقال عن ضآلة حجمة، وضعف بنيته، مع أتفاق كامل على موهبته العالية!
· حينها قلت له ..يمكن لأي إختصاصي في التغذية تحويل هاجسك هذا إلى ماضي، وتعاهدنا لمقابلة أحد الإختصاصيين، ولكن لم يكتمل الأتفاق، ربما كان ذلك بسبب مشاغلي!
· ومن خلال تلك الجلسة القصيرة تحدث لي عن مستقبله الأكاديمي، وكيف أنه يحلم بإكمال دراسته، وغير ذلك، ولكن في كل مرة كان يحدثني عن إحباط يسيطر عليه وأن مستقبله بالقلعة الحمراء مظلم!
· فعلا ..لم يكن المسؤولين وقتها ينظرون إليه كموهبة كاملة الدسم، إنما ينظرون فقط إلى جانب واحد وهو ضعف بنيته، وعدم قدرته على مجاراة الكبار، وهذا ما قاله لي أيضا المدرب البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو في أول حوار أجريته معه..وهذه قصة أخرى!
· قال لي يومها ..هيرون ريكاردو ..وليد علاء الدين نجم موهوب، وذكي، ولكن قدرته على الألتحام في التدريبات مع لاعبين مثل باسكال يمكن أن يتسبب في نهاية موهبته، وأكد لي أنه من أفضل اللاعبين الذين قام بتدريهم!
· تيقنت في تلك الأيام أن وليد علاء الدين سيغادر القلعة الحمراء، مثله ومثل مواهب شابة عبرت الطريق إلىها ، وخرجوا منها عبر أبواب أخرى ليس من بينها الرؤية الفنية مطلقا!
· غادر وليد القلعة الحمراء بلا مقابل مادي حقيقي، وإن قدر له العودة مرة أخرى، فإنه سيعود بمقابل مادي كبير، وهو ما يعني الفشل في المحافظة عليه كموهبة نادرة في زمان قلت فيه المواهب!
· الآن أرتفعت أسهم وليد كثيرا، ليس لمجرد هدف رائع أحرزه بشباك الهلال في مباراة ودية، فهذا أمر يمكن أن يقوم به أي لاعب (عادي) آخر، ولكن لأن وليد قدم نفسه مع هلال كادوقلي كلاعب ناضج وكبير!
· ضآلة الحجم، وقصر القامة وغيرها من المسلمات التي يتعامل بها أهل المريخ على مدى الزمان لم تعد واحده من متطلبات لاعب كرة القدم الموهوب الذي تسعى خلفه الأندية الكبيرة!
· البرازيلي نيمار ..الحائز على لقب النجم الأفضل ببطولة القارات الأخيرة ..والمنضم للنادي صاحب البطولات الخرافية..برشلونة..لا يتمتع بالقوة، وليست لديه البنية الجسمانية التي تؤهله لمقارعة عتاولة كرة القدم، ولكنه يملك أكثر من ذلك!
· حتى ميسي المتوج على عرش النجومية العالمية لسنوات، لم يمنعه قصر قامته من كتابة فصول نادرة من رواية لم تكتمل حتى الآن، وبها الكثير من الفصول المدهشة، التي ينتظرها عشاق كرة القدم العالمية!
· سيبحث المريخ عن وليد علاء الدين بمال كثير، في ظل تدخل هلالي وتحرك مبكر لكسب توقيعه، وهو ما سيجعله صفقة هائلة يتمتع بمالها مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال كادوقلي الذي أكد أهله على عين فاحصة.!
تغريدة
عاد كلتشي ..إحتفل به الأعلام وأورد بفرح غامر خبر مشاركته في التدريبات، وغدا يكتبون عن تألقه في التدريبات برغم التأخير..وبعده سيكون أساسيا عند الكوكي ..ولن يحدث أي شئ مما قيل في الفترة الماضية ..والسبب بكل تأكيد مصلحة الفريق ..وبعدها فلتحرق كل القيم والمبادئ!
تغريدة لأجل الوطن!
ننتظر من بورندي سماع أخبار حلوة لأجل الوطن ينقلها إلينا شباب منتخبنا الوطني ..ونعلق عليها غدا!

*

----------

